# Richmond Herf



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

So, seeing as how the PA-VA herf got cancelled since no one could make it, I thought maybe we could put together a herf here in Richmond. Hopefully some folks will be able to make it.

Nov. 4 and 5 didn't work for anyone, so lets try later in November:

Nov 11-13
Nov 18-19
Nov. 25-26 (Thanksgiving weekend, probably not the best option, but thought I would throw it out there)

Lets see if we can get any interest in this, and what dates would work the best for everyone.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

dannyboy said:


> Nov 11-13
> Nov. 25-26


these work for me, with thanksgiving weekend being the best.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Far drive for me but if justin is going to make it than I'll keep him company. Hey justin maybe we should take my herfing mobil


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

dannyboy said:


> So, seeing as how the PA-VA herf got cancelled since no one could make it, I thought maybe we could put together a herf here in Richmond. Hopefully some folks will be able to make it.
> 
> Nov. 4 and 5 didn't work for anyone, so lets try later in November:
> 
> ...


First 2 dates look fine on cursory inspection. Are you thinking of seeing if Uncle Mikey can host us again? I hate to overdo our welcome there but he is such an interesting guy to herf with and he has a shop ... so stocking up is always a possibility.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> First 2 dates look fine on cursory inspection. Are you thinking of seeing if Uncle Mikey can host us again? I hate to overdo our welcome there but he is such an interesting guy to herf with and he has a shop ... so stocking up is always a possibility.


I was assuming we would try to go to Uncle Mikeys...I will check with him to see if he is cool with it and what date would be best for him. If he can't do it, we can go down the street from there about a block, there is a cigar friendly restaraunt that we can herf at. But, yes, Uncle Mikey's would be my first choice.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Uncle Mikey says we can do it there any weekend I have listed. So, just let us know what works best for everyone and we will be all set. Come on people, lets see who can make it when. I know there are a lot of gorillas here in VA, and we already have two driving down from Philly to make it.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

First Weekend = Vegas, Second Weekend = Kids, Third Weekend = Girlfriend (who hates smoke...go figure)


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

SeanGAR said:


> First 2 dates look fine on cursory inspection. Are you thinking of seeing if Uncle Mikey can host us again? I hate to overdo our welcome there but he is such an interesting guy to herf with and he has a shop ... so stocking up is always a possibility.


Sean youze guyze can never overdo your welcome here. Plus I just recently installed an exhaust fan system to suck some of the smoke out of the room.

I just need to know how many so I can be sure to have enough soft drinks and coffee. BYOBooze or Beer as usual. mb


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

18-19 would be my first choice, but could probably work out any of the dates if needed.

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I dont know if we can pull one together for this season, but Colonial Downs has great private rooms that holds 20 - 30 people, has a bar, food is included and a great view of the race. It is around $25 a person and you can smoke in the rooms.

Season ends in a couple of weeks and starts up again in June. It would be a good central location for the BOTLs in Tidewater


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

So, if we do it the weekend after this, we will have the following:

SeanGAR and Annie
Justinphilly
Germantown Rob
Jezter VA

And thats it? Altbier, can you make it, or is Colonial Downs the only way we can get you to herf with us? I know there are a lot of people in the VA area...where ya at? I wanna meet some CS'ers and do some herfin!!!

It seems like the most people can make it the 11-13, so that looks like what we should do. Lets try to get a head count for Uncle Mikey to plan...I am in, who else?

BTW, Altbier, Colonial Downs does look mighty sweet. Perhaps we could do that as well? Multiple herfs in one month? Not sure when the season ends, but I would be down to go there if it is only $25 a person.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

we will shoot fopr cd in june when the season starts up again. i have an early wedding the weekend you guys are planning in fredericksburg, so maybe i can swing by after that.

cheers!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> First Weekend = Vegas, Second Weekend = Kids, Third Weekend = Girlfriend (who hates smoke...go figure)


You better get that girl straight..lol..Paul, try to get them to come more south..Say.. Williamsburg..


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

altbier said:


> we will shoot fopr cd in june when the season starts up again. i have an early wedding the weekend you guys are planning in fredericksburg, so maybe i can swing by after that.
> 
> cheers!


And if the date changes for the Herf, you should contact me when your up here in F'burg. We'll grab a smoke someplace. I'll shoot you my wireless number via PM.

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Sounds great!

Pencil me in...I should be able to make it. I am out of town right now. I will have a better idea of what I am doing when I get back into town on Tuesday.


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Is there a date for the Herf yet?????? mb


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Keep me posted with a date, it's going to take alot to keep me from being there.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

It looks like the best date for most people was this weekend, Nov. 11-13. I was thining Sat. would probably work best for most people, so that would be the 12th.

Lets get a roll call of who can make it that weekend so we can have a count for Uncle Mikey to be prepared for us.

Definite Attendees:
dannyboy

Possible Attendees:
Justinphilly
Germantown Rob
SeanGAR and Annie
Altbier (if he gets back from Fredricksburg in time)
itstim
JezterVA

I will move people from the possible to the definite list as we get official roll calls from each. Hope to see lots of folks there :w


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

my wedding goes until six, so by the time i throw the equipment in the car, drive home, ditch the wife, unload etc etc it will be 8:30 9, so it looks like i am out.

maybe next time.


----------



## HavanaMike (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey guys - I might be in...what kind of time frame are we looking at here?


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

HavanaMike said:


> Hey guys - I might be in...what kind of time frame are we looking at here?


Hadn't planned that yet...I guess maybe around 2 PM or so? This would give folks time to drive here and not have to get up at the ass crack o' dawn. I have no clue, suggestions are welcome.


----------



## HavanaMike (Jan 4, 2005)

Hmmm...i have something until 3 that I am going to try and weasel out of. If I can, I'll probably bring a friend too. If not, maybe I will try to meet up with you guys later after 4 or so if you're still going. Unfortunately, I'll have to play it by ear.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

To date, we have only 1 definite...me. If this is the case we will need to cancel the herf and let Uncle Mikey know. Please, if you think you will make it, post here. If there is no repsonse by tomorrow morning, I will notify Uncle Mikey that we will not be having enough poeple to make it worth while, and that we will try some other time.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry dannyboy, I really was trying to make this. However I stilll haven't finished my kitchen remodel and will need this weekend to finish. I suppose if more people had commited I would have blown off working and come, but maybe if I had been a definate more people would have come? Good effort any how, one of these days we will meet.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

How 'bout we try to reschedule to Nov. 18-19. Might get a little better turn out that way. This weekend is going to be difficult for me to get out of town as well.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> How 'bout we try to reschedule to Nov. 18-19. Might get a little better turn out that way. This weekend is going to be difficult for me to get out of town as well.


I think the 19th would be good for me


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, I will shoot Uncle Mikey an e-mail and see if we can move to the 19th...I think I am free that day. If not, I am sure I can sneak in an hour or two to come up there and smoke at least on cigar with everyone. Will post what Uncle Mikey says about moving it.


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

dannyboy said:


> OK, I will shoot Uncle Mikey an e-mail and see if we can move to the 19th...I think I am free that day. If not, I am sure I can sneak in an hour or two to come up there and smoke at least on cigar with everyone. Will post what Uncle Mikey says about moving it.


Just saw this and there is no problem with moving the date. In fact my Honey Do list got bigger and this will give me a chance to get some things done this weekend. No problem. mb


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I really wanted to herf with you guys, but like others, this weekend was not going to be that great. Next weekend looks a lot better for me so far.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I hope this holds true, not sure I can speak for justinphilly but i do hope he will make the ride with me.


----------



## HavanaMike (Jan 4, 2005)

the 19th is much better for me too. I will bring a friend as well i believe. I'll let you know for sure when we have the details ironed out. Thanks guys.
Mike


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, so the with the new date of Nov 19 we have the following attendees:

dannyboy
germantown rob
justinphilly (?)
itstim
havana mike
jezterva

Post up if you are gonna make it (or if I listed you and you can't make it).


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

dannyboy said:


> OK, so the with the new date of Nov 19 we have the following attendees:
> 
> dannyboy
> germantown rob
> ...


19th is on the calandar. mb


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Justinphilly has a wedding that day so he can't make it and I am still up in the air because I would have to drive down and return in the same day. that is about 9 hours of driving in one day. Post some times when this plans to start up, if I can leave early enough in the day and head home not to late than I think I can make this herf.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Justinphilly has a wedding that day so he can't make it and I am still up in the air because I would have to drive down and return in the same day. that is about 9 hours of driving in one day. Post some times when this plans to start up, if I can leave early enough in the day and head home not to late than I think I can make this herf.


I have no idea of the proper time to start a herf...maybe 2...3...4? I don't know. Whenever you get into town is fine, I can be up there at any point. I would imagine that Uncle Mikey would not mind having a few of us there earlier than the scheduled time (correct me if I am wrong here, Mikey, don't want to overdo our welcome). So, whatever time you get here works. :w


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

dannyboy said:


> I have no idea of the proper time to start a herf...maybe 2...3...4? I don't know. Whenever you get into town is fine, I can be up there at any point. I would imagine that Uncle Mikey would not mind having a few of us there earlier than the scheduled time (correct me if I am wrong here, Mikey, don't want to overdo our welcome). So, whatever time you get here works. :w


In the past most of the Herfs have started around 1:00PM and continued on from there. I am here from 9:00Am on so come on down. mb


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

dannyboy said:


> OK, so the with the new date of Nov 19 we have the following attendees:
> 
> dannyboy
> germantown rob
> ...


Can't make this one guys. Have fun!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry guys but I am going to pull out. I really wanted to meet some cs botl but I just can't justify the 9 hrs of driving this time around.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> sorry guys but I am going to pull out. I really wanted to meet some cs botl but I just can't justify the 9 hrs of driving this time around.


So that leaves:

dannyboy
itstim
havana mike
jezterva

Which begs the question...is it worth it for 4 people, or should we cancel this one and hope that we can get the PA-VA herf going sometime soon?


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd love to get together with the fella's and burn a couple down. But attendance does seem to be an issue right now....the holidays peeking over the horizon is a big factor I'm sure. Maybe it's just not a good time right now.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

If you guys want to get together for dinner at Legends for dinner beer and cigars, I am up for it. Food is cheap, beer is good, and cigar friendly.


----------



## uncle mikey (Jan 1, 2000)

Well this doesn't seem to be coming together so I will plan on closeing at my usual time unless someone gets back to me to change plans. mb


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Guys,

It is looking like I have to work on Saturday. The man is always bringing me down.  

George, I remember the good time we had at Legends last time I was down in Richtown...I hope we can do this again soon...and do another herf too.

Tim


----------



## HavanaMike (Jan 4, 2005)

I have dinner plans in Richmond, but I will be going by Uncle Mikey's around 2 or so anyway - herf or no herf...so I guess if you guys get it together, or if some of you are around then, I'll see you. 

Unfortunately I cannot do dinner, but in the future I would be up for Legends. 

Hope to see some of you guys tomorrow - if not, next time.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't think I can do dinner unforutnatley, however, I will plan to be there at around 2 to herf with HavanaMike and whoever else decides to show up then. Hopefully we can pull the PA-VA herf together sometime soon...would like to meet everyone :w 

P.S.- Thanks Uncle Mikey for being open to have us and for dealing with all of the change in plans, and now the cancellation.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Someone please PM with an address....I may still get down that way.

George, where is Legends? If I get a wild hair, I may just bring the gf along for chauffer duty.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I will try and stop in around 4. see you guys tomorrow, ill bring some beer.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> Someone please PM with an address....I may still get down that way.
> 
> George, where is Legends? If I get a wild hair, I may just bring the gf along for chauffer duty.


He is on broad street across from hooters, take 95 south to 64 west, got off on broad street west, go about 1 mile, hooters is on the right, um is across the street behind aarons rentals


----------



## HavanaMike (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey guys -

I was in Uncle Mikey's around 2 and chatted with him, but he didnt seem to think anybody else was showing up. He had a full crowd in there already, so I decided not to stay. If anybody made it down, I'm sorry I missed you.

I was in Richmond with my girlfriend and we had "shopping" to do the rest of the day anyway, so we took off.

Hopefully we'll pull this off at some point soon! 

Sidenote: Uncle Mikey was as advertised a nice guy, and I enjoyed his place...in particular the price of Alec Bradley trilogies - which I gobbled a few of up and will return for more. Thanks Mikey for the chat, the fine selection and the hospitality. Hope I wasn't rude by not staying very long! See you next time.

Mike


----------

